# SA - South of the Breakwater Sea Monster



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

I headed out South of the Breakwater for an evening session.
Before sunset I caught one of these on an 8/0 circle hook and a pillie-









Not long after that I went on a long straight sleigh ride directly west for about 700m.
Not sure what it was, but it was not going to stop, so I snapped it off before I ended up in Port Vincent.
It may have been a very fit eagle ray or possibly some sort of sea monster.

Just as the sun was setting the wind picked up to between 15 and 20 knots SW.
Decided that it might be smarter to live to fish another day so headed in before I had a decent crack at the Pinkies.
Oh well there is always next time.
Dunny.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not the best looking fish in the world but a good night out by the sound of it


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey mods, I just noticed the flounder is equal second in the HOF!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good one Dunny - and eq 2nd on the HOF !


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Hey mods, I just noticed the flounder is equal second in the HOF!


 Beat me too it !


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mods, I just noticed the flounder is equal second in the HOF!
> ...


I have gone all twilight zone now - You and I were having parallel thoughts at exactly the same time. :lol: 
I always suspected there was something wrong with your thought processes as well.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

8/0 hooks 
now that's a strange rig for flounder,,,, :lol: 
perhaps a stray mully.
great one with the flounder..
minny


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> I always suspected there was something wrong with your thought processes as well.


 I think it started with the discussion about flaps ...ever since then I have suspected my thought processes were slowly being invaded. Is there hope ??? Some sort of treatment to deal with this affliction....or am I doomed!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > I always suspected there was something wrong with your thought processes as well.
> ...


There is always hope Andy, lucky for us the affliction is terminal.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> solatree said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood said:
> ...


Phew - that's a relief - I thought it might last forever


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Nice looking flounder mate!

Better to live to fish another day haha


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Bertros said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mods, I just noticed the flounder is equal second in the HOF!
> ...


I sure did. I have never eaten one before, they are very tasty, shallow fried with just some salt, pepper and a drizzle of lemon.
See I just watched one episode of my kitchen rules and I know a drizzle isn't when you miss the toilet pan!
Who said television isn't full of kulture.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> Not long after that I went on a long straight sleigh ride directly west for about 700m.
> Not sure what it was, but it was not going to stop, so I snapped it off before I ended up in Port Vincent.
> It may have been a very fit *eagle ray *or possibly some sort of sea monster. .


Yep my guess would be a pair of large flaps :roll:

Sorry I couldn't help myself after reading Andy's post :lol: 


solatree said:


> I think it started with the discussion about flaps ...................


Steve


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice. Old dood. Hell of a flounder. I think i might have been north of your south. Hope to catch up with you out there some evening.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> Nice. Old dood. Hell of a flounder. I think i might have been north of your south. Hope to catch up with you out there some evening.


Ahh yes, North of South of The Breakwater, that must have been just south of St. Kilda then. ;-) 
We probably will catch up sometime I suspect.


----------



## Tfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Good to meet you out there.
When you went for your trip West, I thought you were in practice for your next long trip.
It was wise that we headed in when we did, the weather did turn quickly & get unpleasant.
Good to see that you enjoyed the flounder.


----------

